# Grieving the loss of........



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

.....my Vet and friend Dr. Mike Zaresky.

If you live in California, you probably saw it in the news that he perished in a single engine plane.

He and another person didn't survive the crash, while two others did.

The group was coming from a Veterinary Conference in San Diego last Saturday.

I am totally crushed and can't stop crying: this is a monumental loss for the community. He was such a lovely human being.

You can read several articles which have been written about his work and generosity towards animals and people.

He was 46, left a wife and 4 small children under the age of 7. 

Just last week I consulted with him about Little Girl going under anesthesia for teeth cleaning. He took blood sample for a test of Little Girl and the following day called me to say that she is in good shape and can go under. 

I have known him since he was a new Vet starting his career, and always recommended his services to animal lovers.

I have several pictures of him with the pups but couldn't load them due to the oversize of the picture.

Western Veterinary Group will never be the same without the founder:
Dr. Mike Zaresky R.I.P.:crying 2:




.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss! How sad for all. Prayers for his family and all of you!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sammy, I am so sorry to hear your news. Such a loss of a man so young & so caring. Why do all the good people seem to go first? 
Sendiing you love & prayers for a spirit of comfort. My love to you!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

This is a terrible loss for so many. Prayers for his family, patients, and coworkers.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It always hurts my heart when I hear a story like this. Not only leaving a wife but 4 small children. Prayers for all info


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

Heartbreaking. What a loss.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That is heartbreaking.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sammy,

I am so sorry. He sounded like a very compassionate and kind person.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry, Sammy. I totally understand why this is so devastating for you. 

And, his family ... a wife and four children under seven. This is so sad.

Sammy, you are missed here on SM. Sending you love and hugs.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh Sammy, what a sad loss. I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend, and for his family. He was so young.


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

So sad. Sorry for your loss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you :innocent:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sammy - how tragic.  Such a loss for the pets, pet parents and most of all for his family and friends. And at this time of year no less. :smcry:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I’m sorry to hear such sad news. Prayers for you and his family.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

So tragic...... the services, I am told, will be held after the holidays:crying 2:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Piccolina said:


> So tragic...... the services, I am told, will be held after the holidays:crying 2:


Sammy, please know that you are not alone during this holiday season ... so many are grieving along with you. My heart goes out to you with knowing you are feeling so sad and depressed. I am glad that you have been able to reach out to your SM family. Although there can be distance with miles ... there can be closeness within our hearts.

Sending you and your precious fluff babies love and hugs. :heart:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:sLo_grouphug3::heart:Feeling the love


----------

